# ms-6541 motherboard manual F_P1 pin outs



## James Nunn (Jun 11, 2008)

need to know how to hook front panel cable to F_P1 on motherboard ms-6541


----------



## levc74 (Apr 26, 2009)

conection F_P1 of ms-6541


----------



## levc74 (Apr 26, 2009)

James Nunn said:


> need to know how to hook front panel cable to F_P1 on motherboard ms-6541


----------

